# Roberts Blog



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Someone has offered to translate the articles on my blog into chinese and put them on a chinese WEB site. I will post the link as soon as this is done.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I updated the blog today for the first time in a while... 5 new articles posted from my FAMA column. I also made the blog gallery public, and added a 'follow" widget, which is part of the google community and much like Facebook.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! how do you like the Blogger interface? i haven't tried that one. can i add your link to my blogroll? 

i need to get back into my blog and work on the visual style some more it is something of a mess.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

I liked your Forest of One. I even forwarded the link to my daughter. She sometimes plays with Haiku but never touches a fish tank.

The Blogger interface is the easiest one I've played with.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

The interface works pretty well, although i have nothing to compare it to since i have never used any other blog. Sure, you can link my blog to anything!

The Forest of One was something i came up with one day. Originally i was going to interview the person behind the photo/aquascape for a feature article, but i was having a hard time coming up with enough material and an angle to make a whole article. That short verse was what I felt when looking at his aquascape.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice Robert. Well written.

Nice article in TFH btw. Some of those little tanks are mind blowing.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Robert H said:


> The interface works pretty well, although i have nothing to compare it to since i have never used any other blog. Sure, you can link my blog to anything!


great. thanks. i added the link. i also want to add a blog entry directing to your site. would it be OK to also link one of your images to go along with the blurb that i write?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

sure, no problem. link, use whatever you want. do you know your blog is currently messed up so all the catagorys and archive headings column on the right is off the page?

Thanks Glenn. The article was fun to write and it felt good to promote someone deserving like him. He's talking about the June issue of TFH for those wondering.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that heads' up. Were you were viewing it in IE? I went and checked and it does indeed have a bad display in Explorer. My Website is also screwed up in IE--everything is displayed with center justification. Somehow every time that I touch the CSS for a page it ends up wrong in IE. Explorer is an outdated old program and a good example of how lazy they are at Microsoft. Nevertheless, I should get in there again and try to fix it.

I also enjoyed the TFH article very much. That guy has such a unique perspective and approach and great work.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, IE. I have the opposite problem... with firefox. On my store WEB site firefox shrinks down the flash graphics so you can barely see them. I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

Loved your article in TFH, what cool tiny tanks and plants WOW........


----------

